# Misc. jobs - art, layout, cartography



## Morrus

I'm looking for a number of semi-permanent freelance people to handle art and layout for upcoming projects over the coming year.  With the output of ZEITGEIST, SANTIAGO, What's O.L.D. is N.E.W., To Stake A Vampire, and more over the coming months, EN Publishing's freelance reservoir has been stretched and has exceeded capacity.  We need the following people to start immediately.

[h=4]Layout[/h]
We need two new freelance layout/graphic design artists to handle various projects over the coming months.  Layout has traditionally always been EN Publishing's bottleneck in terms of output, partly due to the high standards and detail we constantly aim for.  Projects tend to be between 60-100 pages (with some larger ones), full-colour, with high levels of artistic design, and deadlines of one month or so.  I have attached some of our ZEITGEIST pages as an image below as an example, but styles vary by theme and product line/type from fantasy to sci-fi to modern. PDF and print-spec products, plus cards and handout would be part of this overall task. Payment is generally agreed at a rate per page.  Please email me at morrus@hotmail.com with some samples of your layout work and your rate per page.


​
[h=4]Artists[/h]
We need to increase our pool of artists to meet our output this year. Style is important, and we aim to maintain consistent styles.  You can see our general art styles here:

http://zeitgeistadventurepath.com/art/

http://www.woinrpg.com/art-previews/

Again, these may be fantasy or sci-fi.  Most art required is full-colour, usually in batches, and in quarter/half/full page sizes at print resolution. We are happy for artists to retain the rights to sell their artwork afterwards.  Please email me at morrus@hotmail.com with your rates for full-colour quarter/half/full page art pieces.

[h=4]Cartography[/h]
Cartographers are needed in a variety of styles and scales, both encounter battlemaps (5' grids), overland/wilderness/region, large-scale, and astronomical.  Some may use square grids, some hexes, and some no grids.  Most maps will be half or full page pieces in full-colour at print resolution. Please email me at morrus@hotmail.com with your rates for full-colourhalf/full page cartography pieces.

Any questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## Igor Borges Tristão

I've sent my portfolio to you by e-mail. See ya.
igor1523@gmail.com


----------



## Morrus

Ah, this was posted in June 2014!  Sorry - it all got filled nearly a year ago! 

Though there is a need for some very flashy Traveller-style stallar cartography for space maps. Like Traveller hex maps, but prettier.


----------

